# I'm a bad chicken mommy!



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

This kinda stuff happens when you put eggs in on different dates. I was laying in bed and heard a baby chick crying. I run to the incubator and I have chicks hatched, siting on the auto turner! All are fine though!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You were home. All is good. Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All of us mommies learn by trial & error. That's parenting.  You heard your babies cry and got them. All good. No worries.  Well, except for the fact I don't see any pics of these precious little newborns.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

yeh 7chicks is right, where are the pics ?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Holding out on us! 

What breed are they?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I will get some pics tonight. They are from my silver wyondotte and blue Maran rooster


----------

